# Can anyone beat this for pathetic-ness??



## f1r3f1y3 (Dec 8, 2009)

So soon-to-be-ex wife that cheated on me was coming over to pickup the car.

I allow her to use it when she has our son at weekends. She just takes it from the drive and drops it off again so we avoid seeing each other.

Today I really wanted to talk to her. She hasn't made contact for 5 full days, extremely unusual and I'm trying to figure out if she has just accepted that it's over or she is playing mind games, that she is so good at. I know it's all ego crap, why am I even trying to figure this out. I am doing fine without her.

This is the PATHETIC part. I can barely even say it. I took the child seat out the back of the car so she'd have to knock on the door. I then took a shower and put on a shirt and tie. I was going to pretend I was going out or something?! that i still had a life of some kind I guess.

Needless to say, the next time I glanced out, the car was gone and I was left standing there like a proper idiot.

Had to post this, as I can't possibly tell my real friends.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think you are pathetic, you just seem to be holding out some "hope" or wanting to show her you have moved on- that indeed, you still have a life without her. Anyone in your situation would also want the satisfaction to prove that somehow, even if a little "show" to prove it. 

Sorry you were left standing there all dressed up with nowhere to go. Now get out there, and find somewhere to go, make what you are trying to "show" your new reality and you will be on your way of getting over her and caring less what she thinks anyway.


----------



## XpiAli (Aug 27, 2010)

It sounds like you do your share of mind games yourself. Which your right is an ego thing. Her ignoring you and going about her life dosent sound like a mind game. Sounds like moving on.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Next time actually go out.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

4sure said:


> Next time actually go out.


 Yeah, and while your at it, keep the car and let her take the bus.


----------



## examinerdeby (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, okay...it was a little pathetic but I've heard of worse. Like the fact that she took off with a child not safely buckled into their car seat. That was more pathetic.


----------



## f1r3f1y3 (Dec 8, 2009)

She only gets the car at weekends when she has our son. I don't want him sitting in her crappy flat every weekend.

Thanks for the replies. Tonight I AM going out with the boys.

She text me last night saying she missed me. I said "I know girl, that's how it works I'm afriad" and that was that.


----------

